# Facit Stone Mine, Lancs - Sept 2010.



## ojay (Oct 3, 2010)

*Facit Stone Mine, Lancs - Visited By Ojay & AndyJ23uk.*

Essentially a sandstone mine, used for machine beds, construction and later hardcore and aggregate for motorway construction.

Mine workings are common around this area; The best stone is often found under thousands of tonnes of overburden and inferior stone – known as 'feight'.

Tramways still remain that once carried the stone down across the hill and down to the valley floor in the 19th century.


*I have to say this place is death on a stick, as soon as we entered the place it was covered with fresh collapses* 

Looking around nowhere looked safe, and tbh I was half thinking about whether or not I wanted to proceed, opting for a safer GTFO.

BUT, having gone to the trouble to climb in, and after a few mins of mooching around I soon forget how dangerous this place looked and carried on without a second thought.

Shouts to Andy for transport, not having a car really pains me now.

We spent a good 4-5 hours in here and we still didn't see it all, as I said earlier a survey would be handy, as most of the markers cannot be trusted, especially the _'Safe Exit' _which was nothing short of jokes.

I remember Andy wandering off at one stage and all I could hear was "[email protected]@K", he explained that the drift he was stood in had suffered a recent collapse and the rest was ready to go at anytime.

Fast forward a couple of hours and the safe exit marker led us straight into *DEATH*.

It was hard work climbing around the place, and yet again I had forgot to pack any refreshments, again shouts to Andy for the choccie bar 


*In your Mines.....*











*
Tramways*











*'Sploring your artefacts in your min0rs*






*Workings*






*Cistern*






*Junction*





*
Props - Collapse Imminent*
















*Ochre*





*
Death On A Stick*











*Pneumatic pipes*





*
Cave*






*On the way out we went to check out the Falls,*





*
"COW" WTF? - Oh hai, actually looks like a horse*






*Thanks for looking* ​


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice place mate - one day ill do you a swap (mine for mine) lol


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

wow, great find dude, you've got some great shots too, nice one.


----------



## ojay (Oct 3, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Nice place mate - one day ill do you a swap (mine for mine) lol



Anytime dude


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 3, 2010)

ojay said:


> Anytime dude



Get your damn car fixed lol


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you know those falls are recent for a fact or just guessing because that roof looks reasonably stable and those collapses look pretty old to me compared to a lot I've seen.


----------



## ojay (Oct 3, 2010)

krela said:


> Do you know those falls are recent for a fact or just guessing because that roof looks reasonably stable and those collapses look pretty old to me compared to a lot I've seen.



It's definately falls, 1. I climbed up and checked, 2. you can see the stream, whatever flowing into it from above


----------



## mc_nebula (Oct 4, 2010)

Not answering the question there buddy. The question was; 

"Do you know those falls are recent for a fact or just guessing"


----------



## ojay (Oct 4, 2010)

mc_nebula said:


> Not answering the question there buddy. The question was;
> 
> "Do you know those falls are recent for a fact or just guessing"



How is that not answering the question??? I saw with my own eyes, the stream, turn into the 'falls' from outside of the mine....

Try reading my response properly please


----------



## 3domfighter (Oct 4, 2010)

It looks very interesting and its not far away from me.


----------



## krela (Oct 4, 2010)

ojay said:


> How is that not answering the question??? I saw with my own eyes, the stream, turn into the 'falls' from outside of the mine....
> 
> Try reading my response properly please



Okay I think see the confusion, I meant roof falls (bits of collapsed roof) where it seems you are talking about waterfalls?


----------



## ojay (Oct 4, 2010)

krela said:


> Okay I think see the confusion, I meant roof falls (bits of collapsed roof) where it seems you are talking about waterfalls?



Ahh, Think I may have confused matters too, I normally refer to 'fall's as such when in drains, sorry if I confussed anyone


----------



## krela (Oct 4, 2010)

ojay said:


> Ahh, Think I may have confused matters too, I normally refer to 'fall's as such when in drains, sorry if I confussed anyone



Haha, confusion solved


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like the "leave a piece of string behind" people have been there. Why can't they take it out with them or learn to navigate?


----------



## tommo (Oct 6, 2010)

what a great looking place with some good artifacts there, nice one


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 6, 2010)

Some great shots there looks ace!


----------



## ojay (Oct 7, 2010)

For what it's worth the string is useless. I dare anyone to follow the 'Safe Exit' Out 

Well me and Andy LOL'd anyway, after just about making it out in one piece


----------

